# London broil vs round steak



## Startingover

Daughter seldom cooks meat. I sent her to the store for round steak because I was making Swiss steak out of it with vegetables. which I’ve fixed for years. She came home with London broil which is really thick.

My round steak I cut into serving size pieces and tenderize it, then flour it

I’m not sure what to do with this big thick London broil. I guess I’ll try and cut it in half sideways so it’s thinner and go ahead and tenderize it and cook it the way I do the regular round steak

When I sent her to the store I never thought about the fact that she’s never bought round steak so didn’t know what I wanted. This has word round on it. I Read that the texture is different in London broil and plain round steak


----------



## Two Knots

We BBQ london broil (rare)and slice it paper thin.

I also cook it up in the slow cooker after frying it up with onions.
I add some water, spices, brown sugar, apple cider vinegar. It 
comes out delicious like a quick sauerbraten with a delicious gravy.
The meat slices beautifully falls apart...very tender.


----------



## wooleybooger

Agree with the rare TK. London broil can be very tough. I haven't cooked one in years though. Haven't seen it in years either. That slow cooker stuff sounds delicious.


----------



## Two Knots

I stock up on it when it’s 1:99 a pound...they limit two big london broils
per customer, so we each buy two and I cut them in half making 8 pieces.
I eat very little of it - the head guy eats it up.

Also, if you BBQ it first (rare) and slice it thin for pepper steak...that’s another
good way to have it.


----------



## Startingover

Its very good. Tender.

I sliced it thick against the grain. Floured, tenderized a little and instead of browning in oil I used butter. My sauce is tomato sauce, beef bouillon and a bit of brown sauce. Plus onion gave it flavor. Funny daughter doesn’t Like pot roast, probably cause its more plain beef for she likes this.

Old Betty Crocker recipe


----------



## Two Knots

Sounds good to me. :smile:


----------



## Startingover

One thing we notice, recipes change over the years. The new Betty Crocker recipe is different than the original. Same with our old Tettrizini recipe. We like our original recipes .


----------



## Nik333

London Broil is much more tender than Round steak. Round steak is tough, imo. Top round is more tender.


----------



## Old Thomas

I would slice it perpendicular to the grain and throw it in the crock pot with the vegetables at breakfast time and eat it for dinner.


----------



## Alaska Karaboo

Usually make swiss steak with actual round steak. Decided to try a london broil.. Pounded it down to tenderize it.. Seared both sides with flour and seasoning. Cooked in slow cooker (which I do with my Swiss steaks). This cut of meat is not meant for this. It's not tender, it's very chewy even after almost 6 hours on low... Don't ruin a good cut of meat, definitely use Round steak or you will have alot if problems!


----------



## Nik333

Alaska Karaboo said:


> Usually make swiss steak with actual round steak. Decided to try a london broil.. Pounded it down to tenderize it.. Seared both sides with flour and seasoning. Cooked in slow cooker (which I do with my Swiss steaks). This cut of meat is not meant for this. It's not tender, it's very chewy even after almost 6 hours on low... Don't ruin a good cut of meat, definitely use Round steak or you will have alot if problems!


London broil should be barely cooked, seared on both sides if you like rare, but not much more if you like medium. Thin-sliced. It's much more tender than round steak, imo, You created the toughness by over cooking it.;( It doesn't need pounding. Marinating can help.

Think of how a cow/steer walks and has muscles that it uses more than others. That's where you get the meat that is tough and needs to be overcooked. but, it comes from the rear leg like round. It's just a less muscular part. I've used round steak for stir-fry ( quickly cooked at high heat) but, it's like a poor man's stir-fry unlike London Broil prepared correctly.

Even Filet Mignon can be made tough by overcooking. Slow cookers take it a step further but, what a waste of good meat.


----------



## Two Knots

I make London Broil in the slo cooker on occasion…I comes apart like a brisket.
delicious…
I also cut it up, dredge it in flour, brown it up and put it in the
pressure cooker for 1/2 an hour, with spices…etc…
It makes a great German Goulash…


----------



## wooleybooger

Yes TK, slow cooking with vegetables is the ticket with a London Broil or cooking it rare to medium, tough piece of meat otherwise. I still haven't seen that cut in the grocery stores, Gad, it's been maybe 30 yrs since seeing that cut.


----------



## J. V.

London broil has very little fat and should be handled like a good steak. Medium rare at minimum.
I don't recommend LB for braising. Its like braising eye round. Besides, London Broil is not cheap in these parts. I treat it like gold.
I marinate it overnight if possible. Sliced very thin across the grain.


----------



## Two Knots

I like it for capriccio…put it in the freezer for awhile to make it easy to slice thin…
with a sharp knife slice paper thin.
Place it on top of arugula and drizzle it with extra virgin olive oil, salt, pepper,
a drizzle of balsamic vinegar, and slivers of pecorino romano cheese.
can also use lemon in place of vinegar and also capers.

This is a stock photo, I slice mine thinner and eliminate the mustard.


----------



## J. V.

Now thats good and rare!


----------



## huesmann

Carpaccio is _supposed_ to be raw. Basically steak tartare, except the meat is not ground or smashed.


----------



## Two Knots

J. V. said:


> Now thats good and rare!


It’s actually raw.


----------



## wooleybooger

Yes it is and I don't eat raw meat, well not totally raw, medium rare, just past pink inside, is OK. Wife eats raw hamburger. GAD!


----------



## ktownskier

London Broil originally was from the Flank portion of the cow. It now comes from various area of the cow. Top Round, Bottom Round, Chuck. I also think it is a regional thing. When I lived in the Twin Cities, it was pretty common and easy to find. It was always meant to be eaten as a steak. In fact, it commonly called Family Steak. 

You cooked it medium rare, sliced very thin against the grain (like any cut of meat) and it is often marinated. 

I haven't seen it around here that much but then I haven't looked for it.


----------

